# Mon ipod touch 2G : tous pleins de tite questions... ^^



## kapik (26 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous!

Et voilà me voilà en possession de mon Ipod Touch 2G 
Vraiment satisfait du produit mais j'ai pleins de questions!
Les voici:

- Ma télécommande apple ne marche pas... comment "l'installer" ? 
- Où trouver des applications, jeux... gratuits? (autre que sur Apple store)
- Quelles sont les incontournables ou même inutiles applications/jeux que vous avez ?
- Avec quel logiciel convertissez vous les vidéos? (j'en ai essayé plusieurs mais pas très bien).
- Des news à propos des étuis caoutchouc  ?

*Sur le net:*
- Peut on capturer une vidéo youtube?
- Peut on capturer une image du net?
- Peut on lire les vidéo via un lecteur flash? (j'ai trouvé des articles mais rien à installer)

*Application sans le net: *
- Peut on avoir un genre de google map sans être connecté au net ?


A propos du *jailbreaking *(je sais pas si ca se dit!), où je peux me renseigner pour les 2G ? je crois que la technique n'est pas encore sortie... Des news là dessus?

Et enfin si vous avez des infos, astuces, sites,... n'hésitez pas!

Voilà déjà quelques questions que je me pose!
J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider!


D'avance merci pour votre aide!
Moi je retourne chercher hihi


----------



## kapik (30 Septembre 2008)

petit up personne ?


----------



## nicolasf (30 Septembre 2008)

Tu poses beaucoup de questions d'une part, et je suis sûr que si tu faisais quelques recherches rapides sur Internet, tu aurais la majeure partie des réponses. Commence par le site d'Apple déjà...

Rapidement : la télécommande Apple n'est pas compatible je crois. Tout passe sur l'AppStore, à moins de Jailbreaker. Pour les incontournables, tu peux commencer ici. Pour les vidéos, PC ou Mac ? Et demande à Google "conversion vidéo ipod", tu devrais rapidement trouver ton bonheur.

On peut regarder une vidéo YouTube mais pas la télécharger. Seules les vidéos Youtube dans la série des vidéos flash peuvent être lues. Pas de Google Maps sans Internet.

Le jailbreak devrait fonctionner, mais je ne le recommande pas...


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

Pour convertir les vidéos au format ipod je te conseille free video converter avec le 640*360 qui est le format adapté à l'itouch...


----------

